# 85L



## leecheeyee (Jun 6, 2012)

It is wonderful day for I bought 85L with UV by 2018 USD today in Hongkong!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 6, 2012)

leecheeyee said:


> It is wonderful day for I bought 85L with UV by 2018 USD today in Hongkong!



Today is wonderful?? Wait until you start taking photos with it. The days shall get better


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 6, 2012)

mk1 or mk2? thats a pretty decent price for the mk2
beautiful lens


----------



## ideaworx (Jun 7, 2012)

I think I am quoting another member here by saying, it is like parking a Ferrari on the body of your camera. I love the feel of it, the look of it, and it shoots with ooooooh so buttery bokeh, love everything about it.


----------



## Cfunkexplosion (Jun 13, 2012)

On Saturday, I walked into the camera store with the intention of getting the 35L and the 100L. I left with the 85L. The 35L is next, and hopefully very soon, but I just fell in love with this thing and couldn't bear to be without it. An unnecessary luxury, certainly, but wow is this thing awesome. Can wait to grow as a photographer with this sexy piece of glass.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 13, 2012)

BozillaNZ said:


> ideaworx said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am quoting another member here by saying, it is like parking a Ferrari on the body of your camera. I love the feel of it, the look of it, and it shoots with ooooooh so buttery bokeh, love everything about it.
> ...



if you are concerned about slow ferraris have a good look at the sigma 85 its my favourite lens
now if they would just make a 50mm exactly the same...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 14, 2012)

BozillaNZ said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > if you are concerned about slow ferraris have a good look at the sigma 85 its my favourite lens
> ...


I'm going to buy a 35L next month, I can't wait

very different focal lengths there i've nearly pulled the trigger on the 135 a few times especially when a friend sold his. depends what you are shooting but 135 needs a lot of real estate to wield I find the 85 very tight sometimes which is why i'm craving a better 50mm more like the siggy 85, i'm hoping the 35 is going to fix this for me 85 on 1 body 35 on the other and i should be pretty set

although second hand the 135s go for around $800 to $900 so a new siggy is a bit more at between $900 and $1000 depending where you go

I also need to add the disclaimer that i'm the resident site sigma 85 fan boi too


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jun 16, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I'm going to buy a 35L next month, I can't wait



The 35L is sweet.


----------

